# AFRICA OR SOUTH AMERICA



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

which continenet is the most beautifull (in terms of nature)??........ 

mods please don't delete this thread.... 

vote for the continent thats truly the most beautifull, not the one you live in.... 

you can take into account wildlife/archealogy and such stuff...... 

Feel free to post pics.....


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Africa
actually i want to choose Asia.. but its not on the poll


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd like to visit them both...:banana:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

both!

Asia has too many people and you can't compare.


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

for me its definanitly africa.

the only continenet that could possibly compete with africa is asia.


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

south america........of course .............


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*THERES NOTHING LIKE THE GOOD OL ANDES MOUNTAINS!
SOUTH AMERICA FOR ME*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

joaquin said:


> *THERES NOTHING LIKE THE GOOD OL ANDES MOUNTAINS!
> SOUTH AMERICA FOR ME*


Don't forget the wonderful beaches in Brazil, another natural beauty of South America...

Well, SA and Africa are amazing but i prefear SA.


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ but africa has beatifull beaches too.... morroco, south africa, kenya...etc.

plus south america's wildlife is nowhere near africa's.

then archaelogy....morroce, egypt, sudan, ethiopia...etc.

plus africa is more diversed....


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

I would say Africa.

But no continent can really stand a chance against Asia - come on.

Africa is surely the only one that comes close though! Beautiful, historic continent.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Africa, but I'm biased...

Few continents can compare when it comes to it's diversity...although I will say that South America is a worthy contender! Don't let the press ruin your mind about Africa, don't forget that it is our motherland, all of us!

From the Mediterranean Sea's shores, to the vast Sahara desert, then the rain forests of West Africa and the Congo, the highlands of East Africa, and then the plateaus of Southern Africa...and that's just the geographic diversity!

Above all...it's _the_ world's tropical continent!


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

rotten777 said:


> Africa, but I'm biased...
> 
> Few continents can compare when it comes to it's diversity...although I will say that South America is a worthy contender! Don't let the press ruin your mind about Africa, don't forget that it is our motherland, all of us!
> 
> ...


Rotten didn't you vote for south america in that continent vs continent thread...

i wonder where it went.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Huh...I forgot about that.

I'm a bit less ignorant about my motherland now, I guess. :colgate:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Since Europe is not in the poll,which is by far the best continent i'll go for South America although Africa looks alright as well.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

South America! :yes:


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

SouthernEuropean said:


> Since Europe is not in the poll,which is by far the best continent i'll go for South America although Africa looks alright as well.


dude, europe is far behind.........it is overcrowded and has no wildlife or diversity....hno:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

ahmed07 said:


> dude, europe is far behind.........it is overcrowded and has no wildlife or diversity....hno:


that's your opinion...mine is that is a very nice place to live(in most parts),better than other continents and there is wildlife and diversity in Europe as well you know..


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

ahmed07 said:


> dude, europe is far behind.........it is overcrowded and has no wildlife or diversity....hno:


Agree.


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

SouthernEuropean said:


> that's your opinion...mine is that is a very nice place to live(in most parts),better than other continents and there is wildlife and diversity in Europe as well you know..


nobody could disagree that europe has a better standards of living than most places however that is not our point.

and there is wildlife everywhere even in the north pole but we are talking about the amount of diversity and wildlife not just if it's their or not.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

ahmed07 said:


> nobody could disagree that europe has a better standards of living than most places however that is not our point.
> 
> and there is wildlife everywhere even in the north pole but we are talking about the amount of diversity and wildlife not just if it's their or not.


? Well i like Europe for many reasons..and trust me there is much more diversity in general ,much more than you believe i think...well so you base your position on wildlife and diversity?


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

ahmed07 said:


> ^^ but africa has beatifull beaches too.... morroco, south africa, kenya...etc.
> 
> plus south america's wildlife is nowhere near africa's.
> 
> ...


South America has more biodiversity than any other region on earth, and with the exception of large mammals, Africa does not come close in wildlife.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Bogota said:


> South America has more biodiversity than any other region on earth, and with the exception of large mammals, Africa does not come close in wildlife.


Yeah, but south america doesnt have lions, rhinos, hippos, elephants cheetahs etc...all it really has is jaguars, anacondas and..capybaras.


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

SouthernEuropean said:


> ? Well i like Europe for many reasons..and trust me there is much more diversity in general ,much more than you believe i think...well so you base your position on wildlife and diversity?


no but obviously europe is behind we could all see it....:lol:


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

Bogota said:


> South America has more biodiversity than any other region on earth, and with the exception of large mammals, Africa does not come close in wildlife.


i doubt that.....hno:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

ahmed07 said:


> no but obviously europe is behind we could all see it....:lol:


europe is behind?what do you mean?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I, for one, have not seen enough of each to form an objective opinion. However, I'm more fascinated by the wild life of Africa (lions) than I am of South America (llamas).*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Africa for sure.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Afrika has the best wild-life on earth. Like to go for Safari.

And its the place my ancestors came from.


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

not just wildlife.............
there is also archealogy in which no continenet stands a chance in africa with....

there is variety..........

the atlas mountaints....ethiopian highlands....africa is much better....

it seems that people are voting for the continent they reside in.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

ahmed07 that;s your opinion don't try to manipulate others the besides the thread is not about who's environment is more diverse or something like that!Jesus Christ.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Both, they have similar but different equivalents.

Sahara/Namibian coast----Atacama

South africa (climate)/North africa----Chile

The pampas---- areas such as the serengeti (although the climate's different)

and so on and so on.

Although South America has the more aesthatically pleasing cities...


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Ahmed, Africa is great and underrated...but you obviously have much to learn about S.America.

Not to say S.America is necessarily "better", just that you're coming-off abit ignorant here...that is, unless this is supposed to be one of those ignorant threads not to be taken very seriously.


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

gonzo said:


> Ahmed, Africa is great and underrated...but you obviously have much to learn about S.America.
> 
> Not to say S.America is necessarily "better", just that you're coming-off abit ignorant here...that is, unless this is supposed to be one of those ignorant threads not to be taken very seriously.


i think you mean that people here seems to be ignorant about africa 2.


if you don't want to take the thread seriously then you could leave...


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

helium said:


> Both, they have similar but different equivalents.
> 
> Sahara/Namibian coast----Atacama
> 
> ...


yeah but you can't compare the largest desert in the world to the atacama which is much smaller.

and you said it yourself south africa and north africa are much much larger than chile.....

and execuse my ignorance but i never heard of the papmas........anyways you should know that they jus discovered a new mammal migration in sudan that surpasses the serengeti....

about the cities i could agree but i think many african cities are historically more important like cairo,tanger...etc plus south african cities like herare and cape town are on bar if not more advanced than some south american cities


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I would give the landscape to South America and the biology to Africa so it is kind of a toss. Both have much to contribute in both categories though. 

The one thing I would deduct Africa for is not having a MAJOR continental mountain range (ala Alps, Rockies, Andes, Himalayas). Plus with a few exceptions a large chunk of North Africa landscape doesn't do much for me.

If you include the cities on average I would want to visit more major SA cities then African but Africa has more variety so its a push.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

ahmed07 said:


> yeah but you can't compare the largest desert in the world to the atacama which is much smaller.
> 
> and you said it yourself south africa and north africa are much much larger than chile.....
> 
> ...



Oh by the pampas i was just comparing large "grasslands" not anything to do with fauna, sorry about the confusion.

and South africa and north africa have mediterranean climates to an extent.

And i have to admit i did forget about The north african cities such as Algiers and Tunis especially, and could give even Argentine cities a run for their money.

However the Andes are an amazing mountain range,running through fjords in the south ,deserts in the middle and rainforests in the north.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

where is the pictures?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

both, they are enough diferent to surprise, the best thing to do is visit both,a safari is cool but spend a week in a dense mountainouse rain forest above the clouds in south America is wonderful too!!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

ahmed07 said:


> dude, europe is far behind.........it is overcrowded and has no wildlife or diversity....hno:


hno: 

definitely you don't know Europe. The diversity of Europe, in terms of people and nature, is incredible from north to the south.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

wowwwwwwwww he now Nubian civilization very well but dont now nothing about Europe diversity, ignorance is not only amoung us simple users of SSC (not historians or tecnhics in majority) :rock::banana:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Both are charming ! If somebody likes to send me free air tickets to visit - I am glad to go at once , lol !


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

I like em both. If i was asked to rank continents though on natural beauty it would be

1. Asia (its huge so it has everything)
2. North America (Canada is the most beautiful country on earth, theres a thread about it already)
3. South America (Andes, Amazon, BRAZIL )
4. Africa (Savanna, last major stand for the large mammals)
5. Europe (had a lot of diveristy but mostly destroyed by humans)
6. Australia (has some diveristy but mostly desert)
7. Antartica (i hate cold)


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

In terms of nature if you include the whole American continent, definitely America. But even if just S.America vs. Africa, I'd say S.America. But Africa beats S.America as far as animals are concerned. And as for archeology-Africa mainly thanks to Egypt.
Finally for the cities I think it's a tie.


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

Purple Dreams said:


> In terms of nature if you include the whole American continent, definitely America. But even if just S.America vs. Africa, I'd say S.America. But Africa beats S.America as far as animals are concerned. And as for archeology-Africa mainly thanks to Egypt.
> Finally for the cities I think it's a tie.


i don't think there is better cities in S.America than Africa.

i mean south american cities have far less historic and cultural importance than cities like cairo, tanger, casablanca. Africa also have cities that just as modern as any city in south america....cape town, durbam...etc.

the reason i think people doesn't think africa is more beatifull than S.America is mainly bcz of ignorance about the continenet. i mean outside of south africa and north africa you barely find any pics of african countries but latin america gets alot of tourists and therefore every nice place gets it's fair share of pics. i think as the continenet gets more developed and more attention people will start to realize how beatifull it is.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

ahmed07 said:


> i don't think there is better cities in S.America than Africa.
> 
> i mean south american cities have far less historic and cultural importance than cities like cairo, tanger, casablanca. Africa also have cities that just as modern as any city in south america....cape town, durbam...etc.
> 
> the reason i think people doesn't think africa is more beatifull than S.America is mainly bcz of ignorance about the continenet. i mean outside of south africa and north africa you barely find any pics of african countries but latin america gets alot of tourists and therefore every nice place gets it's fair share of pics. i think as the continenet gets more developed and more attention people will start to realize how beatifull it is.


Casablanca is a new city...But having said that I don't think a city needs to be old to be great and think the American continent has many great cities even if they're not historical cities.
I don't think I'm ignorant about Africa...afterall if anything I'd be biased in favor of Africa. It's simply a matter of opinion.


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

ahmed07 said:


> i doubt that.....hno:


Just a few statistics from FAO on South America. Don´t get me wrong Africa is a fantastic place, but don´t underestimate the importance of South American wildlife. 


"There are an estimated 800 mammal species in South America and a further 270 species found only in Central America , making a total of some 1 100 mammal species for Latin America: more than one-fourth of all known mammals. Neotropical bird fauna surpass other biogeographical regions in diversity and the number of endemic species. There are some 3 000 species making up one-third of the world total: of these, 2 930 are specific to South America. Duellman lists 1 115 reptile species in South America (19 percent of the world total), including 45 chelonian and seven crocodilian species (plus two more in Latin America and the Caribbean). Snakes at 556 and lizards at 471 offer even greater species diversity. There are 1 865 amphibian species (leaving out those of the Caribbean islands); 46 percent of the world total, as listed by Paolillo (personal communication) based on Frost ."

And also don´t forget the historic Inca empire and its vast ruins and if you add the rest of Latin America the Mayas and the Aztec are just are also the larger cultures which left behind some of the worlds most invaluable ruins of fantastic empires. Plus the many Spanish and Portuguese colonial cities, most of them which are considered Unesco world heritage such as Lima, Quito, Cartagena, Salvador just to name a few gives us plenty of historic places to visit.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

South America is more diverse


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

When talking only about _natural_ beauty alone, S.America wins for me...and I'm not even talking about wildlife.

With the exception of the coasts and Nile valley, Saharan Africa isn't of much interest to me.

So that leaves Sub-Saharan Africa...very beautiful, but doesn't match the combination of the Andes...Amazon...coastal Brazil...Carribean coast. Granted there do exist some pretty ugly places in S. America, ie. the Atacama desert which is interesting but lacking in beauty IMO.

If S.America also had a massive desert, I might then give the nod to Africa.

This isn't to discredit Africa. Europe may have been a more appropriate continent to compare its natural beauty with...then again, I'm referring more to _Sub-Saharan_ Africa than Africa as a whole.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

gonzo said:


> When talking only about _natural_ beauty alone, S.America wins for me...and I'm not even talking about wildlife.
> 
> With the exception of the coasts and Nile valley, Saharan Africa isn't of much interest to me.
> 
> ...


yeah and what about the awesome Tierra del Fuego aaaaaah so nice...


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Yes, every climate imaginable!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Next stop:South America!!!!each country is beautiful others developed others less developed but each one is unique


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Once again, nothing beats Asia...


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Maybe so, but how about explaining how that's relevant.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

gonzo said:


> ^^Maybe so, but how about explaining how that's relevant.


:lol: yeah


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

gonzo said:


> ^^Maybe so, but how about explaining how that's relevant.


Because you guys are fighting over nothing. Just look to asia and feel humbled:lol:


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Africa and South America happen to be my 2 favourite continents (but there is no continent I dislike, let me be very clear) but if I had to choose than Africa wins for me, hands down but mainly because of the wildlife viewing possibilities!

Animals: Africa of course! Even if the diversity is bigger in South America or Asia, the grandeur of African wildlife is immense and unrivalled! There's the big predators (lion, leopard, cheetah, hyaena, african wild dog), the big 3 grey ones (elephant, rhino and hippo) and of course there are the great apes (gorilla, chimpansee and bonobo). I have never looked into a wild gorilla's eyes but I know people who have and they all agree, it changes your life forever. Next to that there are numerous other plains animals and forest animals. The most important however: they are all VERY VISIBLE! Visit countries like Tanzania, Kenya, Zambia, Botswana, Namibia, South Africa and you are guaranteed to have numerous unforgettable encounters with most plains species you came to look for. What's more, even the forest animals are pretty visible thanks to a phenomena called "bais", open green rather small plains in oceans of forests where it is easy to spot elephant, bongo, buffalo and gorilla at the same time. At present these bais lie in little visited countries in central Africa. Gabon is the first one of these openening up to tourists and providing in a series of facilities for eco tourists who don't want to push it to the extreme. Once this region will stabilise the enormous beauty will reveal itself to the rest of the world.

Scenic beauty: draw and depends on what you like. If you like mountains, gletsjers and stuff than South America without any doubt because of the Andes. If you like deserts and arid landscapes than Africa without any doubt because of the Sahara, Namib and Kalahari. South America has Iguazu, Africa has Victoria Falls. South America has the Amazone river, Africa has the Nile. South America has the Amazone forests, Africa has the Congo Bassin. South America has the Galapagos, Africa has Madagascar. South America has incredible beaches in Brasil, Venezuela, the Caribbean,... Africa has the same in Mozambique, Zanzibar, Seychelles, Gabon,...and so on and so on...

Cities: slight advantage for Africa since it does have modern cities, colonial cities (allthough much less maintained than their south american counterparts) and of course the north african historical cities. Tunis, Cairo, Alexandria and not to be forgotten Marrakech where the jet set of today seems to be gathering nowadays. But of course who would not want to visit Buenos Aires, Rio, sites like Macchu Picchu....

Last thing: Belgium is neither in Africa or South America:lol:


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

nelly_the_elephant said:


> Africa and South America happen to be my 2 favourite continents (but there is no continent I dislike, let me be very clear) but if I had to choose than Africa wins for me, hands down but mainly because of the wildlife viewing possibilities!
> 
> Animals: Africa of course! Even if the diversity is bigger in South America or Asia, the grandeur of African wildlife is immense and unrivalled! There's the big predators (lion, leopard, cheetah, hyaena, african wild dog), the big 3 grey ones (elephant, rhino and hippo) and of course there are the great apes (gorilla, chimpansee and bonobo). I have never looked into a wild gorilla's eyes but I know people who have and they all agree, it changes your life forever. Next to that there are numerous other plains animals and forest animals. The most important however: they are all VERY VISIBLE! Visit countries like Tanzania, Kenya, Zambia, Botswana, Namibia, South Africa and you are guaranteed to have numerous unforgettable encounters with most plains species you came to look for. What's more, even the forest animals are pretty visible thanks to a phenomena called "bais", open green rather small plains in oceans of forests where it is easy to spot elephant, bongo, buffalo and gorilla at the same time. At present these bais lie in little visited countries in central Africa. Gabon is the first one of these openening up to tourists and providing in a series of facilities for eco tourists who don't want to push it to the extreme. Once this region will stabilise the enormous beauty will reveal itself to the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


i agree with you....however i think people always bring up the indes as if africa doesn't have mountaints that could match it in terms of beauty...(not size)...i think south africa has some beautifull mts range beside the atlas mountaints. in sudan there is a meditteranian like mountaints range called jabel marra. you have prolly never heard of it...and if you look it up in the internet you will not find any pics of it.....bcz its simply a remote area in west sudan that no foreign have ever seen.....hno:. then you also have the ethiopian highlands....hno: . i think lack of tourists is devastating the continent's image.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^ No doubt the Sahara has some stunning pockets such as this oasis in southern Libya: 









...all I'm saying is that they are few and far between.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The desert itself can be a beautiful enviornment, no?


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

ahmed07 said:


> i agree with you....however i think people always bring up the indes as if africa doesn't have mountaints that could match it in terms of beauty...(not size)...i think south africa has some beautifull mts range beside the atlas mountaints. in sudan there is a meditteranian like mountaints range called jabel marra. you have prolly never heard of it...and if you look it up in the internet you will not find any pics of it.....bcz its simply a remote area in west sudan that no foreign have ever seen.....hno:. then you also have the ethiopian highlands....hno: . i think lack of tourists is devastating the continent's image.



Ahmed,

of course you are right. The Ethiopian highlands are very high on my wish list for the landscapes and for the endangered ethiopian wolves (yes people, there are wolves in Africa) and for the impressive Gelada baboons. And you even forget the most stunning mountain range of the continent, the Ruwenzori mountains on the border between Uganda and DRC with snow peaked mountains between 4.000 and 5.000! Than there is also the fabulous Atlas mountains in Morocco. However, I do think that the Andes would top all these mountain ranges especially if you like ice, glaciers, snow etc...


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

TenRot said:


> The desert itself can be a beautiful enviornment, no?


I think so


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

nelly_the_elephant said:


> Ahmed,
> 
> of course you are right. The Ethiopian highlands are very high on my wish list for the landscapes and for the endangered ethiopian wolves (yes people, there are wolves in Africa) and for the impressive Gelada baboons. And you even forget the most stunning mountain range of the continent, the Ruwenzori mountains on the border between Uganda and DRC with snow peaked mountains between 4.000 and 5.000! Than there is also the fabulous Atlas mountains in Morocco. However, I do think that the Andes would top all these mountain ranges especially if you like ice, glaciers, snow etc...


you also forgot the imatong mountaints (where tarazan was filmed)...the dongonda mountiants in south sudan and the red sea hills....

although the indes is beatuifull but i don't think it counld top all these mountaints combined.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

South America have Predators too..

Jaguar









Cougar


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Of course South America has predators, big cats in particular. However you can spend a lifetime looking for big cats in Brasil and see just as many as you would see in one week in Tanzania.


----------



## Maply (Mar 13, 2007)

South America always!


----------



## Maply (Mar 13, 2007)

Whe have everything, Deserts (the most dryest desert over the world, the Atacama Desert in Chile).

Whe have milenary cultures, The Incas.

Whe have the biggest Rainforest in the world, the Amazonas.

and the list is veeery big.


----------



## GreenUrbano (Aug 17, 2005)

South America


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Nothing beats an African Safari!


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

Maply said:


> Whe have everything, Deserts (the most dryest desert over the world, the Atacama Desert in Chile).
> 
> Whe have milenary cultures, The Incas.
> 
> ...


well we have the largest and second largest desert.........the second largest rain forest...the congo basin so i think we're tied.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

TenRot said:


> The desert itself can be a beautiful enviornment, no?


I think some vegetation always adds to a barren landscape's appearance.

A sanddune surrounding is beautiful, but I wouldn't want to experience _just_ that day-to-day....and I don't think that land is very developable.


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

south america
we have the tallest fall ............the deepest canon in the world
we havethe most beautiful mountains in the world the andes

we have the amazon with the largest river in the world and the highest navegable lake in the world.....we have the incas , caral which is a civilization
as old as egypt...........we have beautiful ,modern ,multicultural,colonial and ancient cities such as buenos aires , rio , lima ,santiago , bogota ,cuzco,sau pulo,caracas and so on


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

check my threads about Brazil...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285668

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383476

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397895


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

7edge said:


> south america
> we have the tallest fall ............the deepest canon in the world
> we havethe most beautiful mountains in the world the andes
> 
> ...


sorry to disapoint you but victoria falls are on level with any waterfalls in this world....deepest cannon doesn't mean most beautifull...like i said before the indes is the only major mountain range in south america...while africa has the atlas, ethiopian highlands, imatong...etc.

the nile river is longer and older than the amazon...well victoria is larger than any lake in south america....egypt is obviously older, more influnencal...and left more marks and ruins than any civilization in this world.....no south american cities are older than cairo or tanger or marrakech, cape town,durban, and jo'burg are just as modern if not more modern than any city in south america.......hno:


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Africa For Sure.

Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

goschio said:


>


This pic is horrific! But disgusting cruelty like this does happen on every continent unfortunately hno: 

I love Africa and South America. But I choose Africa because if is more varied (and i'm rather biased  )


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Few South Africa pics...

Kwa-zulu natal province, outside Kokstad









Johannesburg, this morning









Salt telescope outside sutherland, western cape province









Children playing in arts village Clarens - Freestate province









SAFA house (Soccer central) - Johannesburg, Gauteng Province









Ladybrand, Freestate

















All of the above pics were taken after a snowstorm hit most of the country... pics were not taken by me, but sent to newspapers from all over...

The Kruger National Park - Limpopo and Mpumalanga Province









Drakensberg mountain range (Kwazulu natal and freestate border)- home to second highest waterfall in the world... Called "barrier of spears" and dragon mountains by the locals.









The Outeniqua Chuchu, Western Cape









Hotel, Western Cape









Tulbach, Western Cape

















Wild Coast, Eastern Cape Province









Hole in the Wall, Eastern Cape

















Blyderivier Canyon, Mpumalanga Province (Place where the sun rises)









This is only a microcut of South Africa - Africa itself is even more diverse.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Stormsriver - Tsitsikamma National Park ( Cape)









The Tsitsikamma Rain Forest, Cape


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Namibia!


















The desert takes back - Kolmanskop ghost town









Luderitz









Windhoek


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Costa del sol, Maputo (Mozambique)
My favorite restaurant ever!









Maputo train station, also dubbled as a hotel in the movie "blood diamond"


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Swaziland


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Zanzibar









Stonetown, Zanzibar


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Botswana Okavango Delta


----------



## Mirc (Jun 26, 2007)

For me, South America definitely!


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Cape Town


















Durban


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sandton, Johannesburg









Johannesburg Central









Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Great portfolio, jakes1 !Thx for sharing.


----------



## Mirc (Jun 26, 2007)

I have lots of Southamerican pictures... unfortunately most of them are copyrighted by someone, I'd love to share them.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Jakes1 said:


> Costa del sol, Maputo (Mozambique)
> My favorite restaurant ever!


OMG!...I used to eat there all the time!:banana:...Costa *do* Sol btw.

Did you happen to visit 'Restaurante Maritimo' or 'Club Bonifica'?...great places too.:yes:


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

We always go to Costa when in maputo. I think I got horribly drunk on those beer towers at Maritimo (is that the one by the marina?). Looooove Maputo. Such an amazing city, with loads to see and amazing food.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

ooh, really need to get back to mozambique!! I love it out pemba way. never really spent any time in maputo, think i should


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Jakes1 said:


> I think I got horribly drunk on those beer towers at Maritimo (is that the one by the marina?).


No, it's very near Costa do Sol, but I think I know which one you're referring to (Near the Polana hotel?)...I was quite young at the time.


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

ahmed07 said:


> dude, europe is far behind.........it is overcrowded and has no wildlife or diversity....hno:


It's funny how Europeans and Americans are always blamed for being biased and ignorant about the rest of the world and now you're doing exactly the same


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional da Chapada dos Guimarães


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pantanal


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional de Itatiaia


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional do Caparaó


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Brazilian state of Santa Catarina


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional da Serra das Confusões


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

The Pantanal is the world’s largest freshwater wetland


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional de São Joaquim

























































































































































































































www.riocanoas.com.br


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional do Monte Roraima


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pico da Neblina National Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

It would be nice to see wildlife in large numbers roaming free in their natural habitat in Africa instead of the usual zoos and make believe savannahs.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Serra Vermelha


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Serra da Bocaina National Park


----------



## ahmed07 (Jun 15, 2007)

^Anton^ said:


> It's funny how Europeans and Americans are always blamed for being biased and ignorant about the rest of the world and now you're doing exactly the same


the truth doesn't have to be ignorance........i think my points are simple

does wildlife in europe compares to africa or latin america.........in terms of nubmers and density....... 

europe is diversed for a continenet of it's size........however it is very small to compare to other continents.

go to any website and check the population density in most european countries....then check pollution levels.

i am not saying europe is ugly....i been their and i know about the beaches of greece and spain....and the alpes mountaints and nice scenaries but i think the points i posted above are very valid and are enough to leave europe behind these continents..... 

just face the truth.....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

GLACIAR GRAY CHILE-SOUTH AMERICA.









ANGEL FALLS-VENEZUELA.









QUILITOA CRATER LAKE-ECUADOR.









QUILOTOA LAKE ECUADOR-SOUTH AMERICA.









THE GREEN LAGOON IN BOLIVIA-SOUTH AMERICA.









FROM COLOMBIA SAN ANDRES AND PROVIDENCIA.










FROM PERU THE WHITE CORDILLERA.









TORRES DEL PAINE CHILE SOUTH AMERICA.









IGUAZU FALLS BRAZIL-ARGENTINA-SOUTH AMERICA.









THE WHITE CORDILLERA IN PERU IS THE TALLEST TROPICAL CORDILLERA IN THE WORLD.









THE ORINOCO RIVER IN VENEZUELA-SOUTH AMERICA.









MACHU PICHU-PERU SOUTH AMERICA.









ARCHIPIELAGO LOS ROQUES VENEZUELA-SOUTH AMERICA.









RIO DE JANEIRO BRAZIL SOUTH AMERICA.









THE BIGEST SALT FLATS IN THE WORLD UYUNI BOLIVIA.









THE VIRGIN AMAZON RAIN FOREST BASIN IN PERU.









PARAINACOTA VOLCANO CHILE-SOUTH AMERICA.









DELTA AMACURO VENEZUELA SCARLET IBIS FLYING.


----------



## gti822004 (Mar 21, 2008)

africa is definetely the place..check kenya out and u'll know why!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I don't think that in Africa you can found a Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Sao Pablo, Santiago, Caracas, Cartagena or Bogota.


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^^totally agree with you mate, Africa is nice and exotic (for me it's exotic since im South American) but South America is very diversed and you will find everything here, even the lions, elephants, rhinos, etc in the zoos ... city-wise we have more cosmopolitan and people with have large amounts of people from all the the globe Asians, European, Native Americans, and probably the most africans out of africa. BTW maybe im wrong i'll be proved right or wrong when i visit Africa for the world cup in 2010 !!!


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

Africa, but both continents are beatiful.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

African lions


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Victoria Falls (among the 7 wonders of the natural world), border of Zimbabwe and Zambia


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

south america all the way!!!


----------



## Passatempo (Dec 8, 2006)

south AMERICA


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Africa has the most unique & diverse animal species found anywhere. As the central part of the former Godwanaland, no other continent has the diversity (Asia included).
Home of largest primate- Gorilla
Largest land animals- Elephant & Rhinoceros
Fastest land animal- Cheetah
Tallest land animal- Giraffe
King of animals- Lion
Home of oldest known fish- Coelcanth

South Africa alone, has more plant species than the continent of Europe. The Okavango Delta in Botswana witnesses the largest gathering of a large variety of wildlife every year. 
World's biggest desert- Sahara,
Oldest desert- Namib
Largest inland flowing Delta- Botswana
Longest River- Nile
Largest 'green' Canyon- Blyde River, South Africa
2nd largest Canyon- Fish River, Namibia
2nd largest Tropical rainforest
2nd highest waterfall- Tugela, South Africa
biggest water curtain- Victoria Falls

It is also the cradle of mankind where the oldest human species and signs of human acitivities have been found. - Sterkfontein, near Johannesburg; South Africa's west coast.
Im sure other African forumers can fill in the gaps, as Im not very familiar with the northern regions. 

South America is beautiful for sure, but not nearly as rich in diversity.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

Africa


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

[/COLOR]


ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> GLACIAR GRAY CHILE-SOUTH AMERICA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAKE TITICACA PERÚ BOLIVIA.









TORRES DEL PAINE CHILE PATAGONIA.









PERITO MORENO GLACIER ARGENTINA.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Itaimbezinho canyon

















Lençóis Maranhenses


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

AJ215 said:


> Parque Nacional do Monte Roraima





AJ215 said:


> Pico da Neblina National Park


*Remember that both, Monte Roraima and Pico De La Neblina belong to Brasil and Venezuela, their tops are our country limits.*


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pico da Nablina summit is in Brazil and Monte Roraima belongs to three countries..



Occit said:


> *Remember that both, Monte Roraima and Pico De La Neblina belong to Brasil and Venezuela, their tops are our country limits.*


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Cânion da Fortaleza


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional Aparados da Serra


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

AJ215 said:


> Pico da Nablina summit is in Brazil and Monte Roraima belongs to three countries..


*WRONG...is in the border...I'm Geographer...i know what i'm saying... hno: the border is in the division line of basins, and the top of Pico Neblina is this division line. Check this link: http://maps.google.com/maps?t=p&q=0...65.89325&spn=1.178082,1.856689&z=9&iwloc=addr *


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pico da Neblina is the highest mountain in Brazil, 2,994 metres (9,822 feet) above sea level, at the Imeri mountain range (Serra do Imeri), which borders on Venezuela. As determined by a border survey expedition in 1962, its summit lies barely within Brazilian territory, being a mere 687 metres (2,254 feet) horizontally from the Venezuelan border at Pico 31 de Março. The latter is only 21 metres lower, Brazil's second highest mountain 



Occit said:


> *WRONG...is in the border...I'm Geographer...i know what i'm saying... hno: the border is in the division line of basins, and the top of Pico Neblina is this division line. Check this link: http://maps.google.com/maps?t=p&q=0...65.89325&spn=1.178082,1.856689&z=9&iwloc=addr *


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

let stay in the topic of this thread, pm me..


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

This thread sucks.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I love the whole planet itself, and every continent is unique and beautiful, but saying that one is better than the other one is egotistical :down:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

10ROT said:


> This thread sucks.


I agree. All continents have their own special and beautiful features, and all of them have their darker sides. I'm really shocked and negatively surprised that so many people think that Europe's nature is destroyed and there's no wildlife and diversity. Here are some animals that live in the wild in my small country in Central Europe:


----------



## LAR99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think this would be an acceptable question. Maybe for personal answering to this, but neither Africa or South America are better than the other. Africa has got things that South America doesn't have, and South America has got things that Africa doesn't have. The both have got beautiful landscapes: South America higher highlands and more bigger volcanos, the biggest tropical forest. Africa has got beautiful animals too, tropical forest and a lot of wildlife. For me the both are beautiful, but my personal vote goes to South America, beacause of its lovely highlands and the amerindian arquitecture.


----------

